# Victorian Reptile expo!



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 19, 2011)

Good attendance so far!


----------



## Sel (Feb 19, 2011)

That room looks like it would be really hot.. is it as small as it looks in the picture?


----------



## Kurto (Feb 19, 2011)

The partitions are a great idea!!!! Love it!


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 19, 2011)

i was very happy with it 
i came home with a pair of levis 
best day ever 

haha i can see myself in the 2nd pics


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Feb 19, 2011)

Sel said:


> That room looks like it would be really hot.. is it as small as it looks in the picture?


 I work at the showgrounds Sel, Its a pretty good room. It has good climate control and is used as the bands' backstage area when music festivals are on, so has to be able to be a comfortable envronment. I've also sat uni exams in there, and worked a few other expos in there and its been fine. 

I'll be heading over soon to check it out before i start my shift for the day!


----------



## bkevo (Feb 19, 2011)

be sure to post more pics. looks like its a good one


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks awesome... Too bad i missed the castle hill one we had up here. Really wanted to go...


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks great & a good turnout by the looks of it .Wish I could have gone... cant wait to see more pic's


----------



## Sel (Feb 19, 2011)

Thats cool then!
Looks like a good day, expos are always great fun


----------



## darth72au (Feb 19, 2011)

We just got back and felt that it was a great expo. Only downside was the heat in the room and the proximity of people. One aisle in particular was not good for those of us that dislike crowds and feel clostrophobic!


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 19, 2011)

We had a great time too! Got lots of bit and pieces (hides, feeding tongs etc), saw a few friends and got the sweetest little wheatbelt stimsons python from Beeman. So happy with her, will post pics later tonight.

Can't wait for next years now!!!


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm making a thread atm moment for everyone to put pics on and my own pics they still uploading theres about 17 of them.


----------



## hypochondroac (Feb 19, 2011)

Would've had a better time if i'd been able to see more of the animals on show, there were that many people and not enough room to cater for them. They should ditch the aisle idea and go for somewhere a little less cramped.

Animals and products available were nice though.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 19, 2011)

Very true hypochondroac could of been a little bit more spaced out but all in all was still a great expo.


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 19, 2011)

hey has anyone got any pics of roy pails's site cheers


----------



## krusty (Feb 19, 2011)

it was a little crowded in some parts but not all the time.it was a warm in there but it was not that bad.
dont have any pics of roys site but he had the bigest once again.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 19, 2011)

lt sure looks like it was crowded at the VHS Reptile Expo, l did not go at all cause l had to be somewhere else today not to worrie, even if l was free to go l would not have gone to the reptile expo at all, it just does not interest me one bit and l have not once been nor will l in the future.

l'm lucky that l can get clear reflector globes and party light globes and NEC T10 UV tubes at wholesale prices, to keep all my Reptiles warm day and night and make sure they get UVA & UVB, and l can get rats or mice and insects very cheap aswell, so why do l need to waste my time going to any reptile expo to waste my hard earn money, by not going l still have my money in the bank rather than someone else having it in their pocket.

Those who did go hope you and your family and friends all had a good time why you were there, least the weather was fine and sunny for a good day out with family and friends, what more could you ask for.


----------



## Slo_fuzz (Feb 19, 2011)

On the train home now from the expo! What a brilliant show! I ended up with a bredli hatchy, so placid it's insane, the whole lot were. Can't wait to go pick him up next week!


----------



## crikey (Feb 19, 2011)

reptilian1933 said:


> lt sure looks like it was crowded at the VHS Reptile Expo, l did not go at all cause l had to be somewhere else today not to worrie, even if l was free to go l would not have gone to the reptile expo at all, it just does not interest me one bit and l have not once been nor will l in the future.
> 
> l'm lucky that l can get clear reflector globes and party light globes and NEC T10 UV tubes at wholesale prices, to keep all my Reptiles warm day and night and make sure they get UVA & UVB, and l can get rats or mice and insects very cheap aswell, so why do l need to waste my time going to any reptile expo to waste my hard earn money, by not going l still have my money in the bank rather than someone else having it in their pocket.
> 
> Those who did go hope you and your family and friends all had a good time why you were there, least the weather was fine and sunny for a good day out with family and friends, what more could you ask for.


what is so bad about a expo all it is is a place to seel reptiles or a place to go ad see reptiles nd new morphs or a place to see what new products are avilable to buy or to see a product before you buy so you know what to excpect instec of buying a product and than not liing it and it end up being a waste of oney


----------



## sutto75 (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL *reptilian1933* would you like some tissues to dry them anti social tears.


----------



## Ricko (Feb 19, 2011)

Was thinking the same thing. j


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 19, 2011)

Some pics these are also on my thread of VHS pics:


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 19, 2011)

reptilian1933 said:


> lt sure looks like it was crowded at the VHS Reptile Expo, l did not go at all cause l had to be somewhere else today not to worrie, even if l was free to go l would not have gone to the reptile expo at all, it just does not interest me one bit and l have not once been nor will l in the future.
> 
> l'm lucky that l can get clear reflector globes and party light globes and NEC T10 UV tubes at wholesale prices, to keep all my Reptiles warm day and night and make sure they get UVA & UVB, and l can get rats or mice and insects very cheap aswell, so why do l need to waste my time going to any reptile expo to waste my hard earn money, by not going l still have my money in the bank rather than someone else having it in their pocket.
> 
> Those who did go hope you and your family and friends all had a good time why you were there, least the weather was fine and sunny for a good day out with family and friends, what more could you ask for.


what's wrong with going for a look you loser


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 19, 2011)

crikey said:


> what is so bad about a expo all it is is a place to seel reptiles or a place to go ad see reptiles nd new morphs or a place to see what new products are avilable to buy or to see a product before you buy so you know what to excpect instec of buying a product and than not liing it and it end up being a waste of oney


 
Nothing is wrong with the VHS Reptile Expo its not for everyone, when you have been in the reptile game for as long as l have 25years, you know what to buy or not buy and whats good value for money for when it comes down to buying heat lamps or UV tubes for your captive Reptiles, and you know where you can get them from as l do for wholesale prices, l to know where l can get cheap Reptile food such as rats-mice-crickets-woodies and pure un-related captive Reptiles when l need them, and l also design my very own Reptile enclosures then a close friend of mine who's a carpenter by trade builds them for me.

So what the point of me going to any Reptile Expo if l'm not interested in spending 1 cent or more.


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 19, 2011)

reptilian1933 said:


> Nothing is wrong with the VHS Reptile Expo its not for everyone, when you have been in the reptile game for as long as l have 25years, you know what to buy or not buy and whats good value for money for when it comes down to buying heap lamps or UV tubes for your captive Reptiles, and you know where you can get them from as l do for wholesale prices, l to know where l can get cheap Reptile food such as rats-mice-crickets-woodies and pure un-related captive Reptiles when l need them, and l also design my very own Reptile enclosures then l close friend of mine who's a carpenter by trade builds them for me.
> 
> So what the point of me going to any Reptile Expo if l'm not interested in spending 1 cent or more.



Fair enough mate & good on you. Seriously though, whats that got to do with people sharing photos and purchases from the expo? 
I share some of your thoughts but I still love to go to expo's and enjoy the day out with friends & check out all the near gear and reptiles on display. 

Bring on more photo's! 

Did anyone get photo's of Pro-herp's and Carpetpythons stand?


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 19, 2011)

reptilian1933 said:


> So what the point of me going to any Reptile Expo if l'm not interested in spending 1 cent or more.



So why try to bring everyone else down?


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 19, 2011)

no need to argue with the guy , just give him a negitive Reputation :lol:
i would have loved to have gone to the expo , but my money hasnt came through yet :x:x:x:x


----------



## crikey (Feb 19, 2011)

reptilian1933 said:


> Nothing is wrong with the VHS Reptile Expo its not for everyone, when you have been in the reptile game for as long as l have 25years, you know what to buy or not buy and whats good value for money for when it comes down to buying heat lamps or UV tubes for your captive Reptiles, and you know where you can get them from as l do for wholesale prices, l to know where l can get cheap Reptile food such as rats-mice-crickets-woodies and pure un-related captive Reptiles when l need them, and l also design my very own Reptile enclosures then a close friend of mine who's a carpenter by trade builds them for me.
> 
> So what the point of me going to any Reptile Expo if l'm not interested in spending 1 cent or more.


no offense but i think every one knows where to get stuff alot cheaper than retail price i get all my stuff really cheap as my dad owns a reptile store so gets stuff really cheap and i build some of my own tanks which is alot cheaper yes i get what you are saying but there is always new stuff coming out which is better than older stuff


----------



## edstar (Feb 19, 2011)

was awesome.. had a great time! hope they do it again


----------



## crikey (Feb 19, 2011)

i think carpet pythons should do a thread with photos of there collection as thay seem to have some interesting snakes that can only be seen overseas so i would love to see some of what yous have


----------



## ramzee86 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey does anybody know the wesbite of the photographer that was there?!
took some photos but forgot to take a card D:

Had a great great great time! Hope to go again next year!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 19, 2011)

> l'm lucky that l can get clear reflector globes and party light globes and NEC T10 UV tubes at wholesale prices, to keep all my Reptiles warm day and night and make sure they get UVA & UVB, and l can get rats or mice and insects very cheap aswell, so why do l need to waste my time going to any reptile expo to waste my hard earn money, by not going l still have my money in the bank rather than someone else having it in their pocket.



I'm sure nobody missed you 1933... I'm sure you could have found someone to dob on though, so maybe you should go next year...



> Nothing is wrong with the VHS Reptile Expo its not for everyone, when you have been in the reptile game for as long as l have 25years, you know what to buy or not buy and whats good value for money for when it comes down to buying heat lamps or UV tubes for your captive Reptiles, and you know where you can get them from as l do for wholesale prices, l to know where l can get cheap Reptile food such as rats-mice-crickets-woodies and pure un-related captive Reptiles when l need them, and l also design my very own Reptile enclosures then a close friend of mine who's a carpenter by trade builds them for me.
> 
> So what the point of me going to any Reptile Expo if l'm not interested in spending 1 cent or more.



I think this thread is about the Expo, not about you and your good fortune...

J


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 19, 2011)

sutto75 said:


> LOL *reptilian1933* would you like some tissues to dry them anti social tears.


 
LOL sutto75, yes l please would like some tissues to dry my anti social tears, as long as you provide them to me thank you.


----------



## krusty (Feb 19, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> I'm sure nobody missed you 1933... I'm sure you could have found someone to dob on though, so maybe you should go next year...
> 
> lol,lol.


----------



## bump73 (Feb 19, 2011)

crikey said:


> i think carpet pythons should do a thread with photos of there collection as thay seem to have some interesting snakes that can only be seen overseas so i would love to see some of what yous have


 
Just because their website is full of pics of morphs that are only available overseas doesn't mean they have actually got them.


Ben


----------



## itbites (Feb 19, 2011)

Was a fantastic expo & everything was displayed & presented very well ...

I am one of those cursed with anxiety & I didn't have a problem with space/heat etc.

On a more depressing note, a lot of sellers went home with heaps of stock!

I was surprised at the prices on certain animals & yet they still weren't moving :shock:

I think the VHS did a fantastic job & I certainly hope that they have plans 

to do another one next year! All in all a great afternoon outing


----------



## krusty (Feb 19, 2011)

hey reptilian1933 or should i say les if your going to send me a pm having a go at me about a post i have posted a least be a man about it and accept pm's back.and as for what you said in the pm you have the wrong person as i did not go to my first herp meeting till 2004.as in the 90s i was living in n.s.w.you have never met me but i do know all about you and what your like so it is a great thing that your not interested in going to the reptile expo's.

cheers have a great day........


----------



## Aardvark (Feb 19, 2011)

Brilliant Expo, thanks VHS. Maybe a bigger venue next year it was very crowded. Wife managed to buy some snake jewellery and some crickets. Hope there is another one next year.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 19, 2011)

Great day and all positive feedback.Seemed to be a lot of people for the most part of the day.Would love to hear what sort of numbers came through the door.If it was a bit packed for some I think its positive as it means there were more people than expected.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 19, 2011)

I think Rep 1933 is Marvin from Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy.

Looked like a good turn up, bit far for me to travel tho : )


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 19, 2011)

How can someone comment on prices if they are not even there?????


----------



## Sarah (Feb 19, 2011)

this was my first reptile expo and it was awesome even with 3 kids in tow !! i also helped out at the membership table -selling monitor and reptile magazines and memberships for 3 hours in the morning.The turnout from what i saw was fantastic .


----------



## kupper (Feb 19, 2011)

my head hurts after today ...... but hell I spoke to easily 200 people :lol:

couldn't have asked for a better turn out and met a lot of your and put faces to names


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 19, 2011)

Had a great day and caught up with heaps of people,I think i know why Les (1933) dosnt want to go to reptile expos, lol.
Its a long ride home on the train with busted kneecaps.
Congrats to Jason who scored a foursome of black bluetongues in the auction and cheers to everyone involved in putting it on.
Was a top day and as usual, the Mrs had to drag me away.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 19, 2011)

ssssnakeman How much did the black bluey's go for at auction?
i missed it


----------



## jamesbecker (Feb 19, 2011)

only managed to go for the last 2 hours, picked up 2 ackies for $300 and a bredli for $100, rather content although when home noticed the bredli had a little bit of retained shed on the tip of its tail, its nothing to bad and il be able to get it off easily (i hope)


----------



## darth72au (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Kupper, my boy is now desperate to add geckos to his collection thanks to you!


----------



## kupper (Feb 19, 2011)

darth72au said:


> Hey Kupper, my boy is now desperate to add geckos to his collection thanks to you!


 
well I do try :lol: which one where you ??? LOL


----------



## darth72au (Feb 19, 2011)

He had a ningaloo reef tshirt on and he was wanting one of all of your smooths. My daughter and I had our eyes on the roughys particularly the 4th one in from the right down near the bottom. I certainly don't expect you to remember us! LOL However, I do have your business card so no doubt in the next 12 months you will hear from us!


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 19, 2011)

Really good Expo. Congrats and thanks to Brian and the committee.

Kupper you nearly had me putting my hand into the pocket for money a couple of times. You have some nice animals.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 19, 2011)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> ssssnakeman How much did the black bluey's go for at auction?
> i missed it


I think it worked out to be about 1k, give or take.
Les,i cant answer your abusive pms because your inbox is closed or something.If you have something to say, ring me or email me,,,or better still, come around. 
So yeah, it was the first time id seen these bluetongues up close and they realy are very special.
I would have bought a Spencers today if someone had one that was for sale.
Ended up buying one of the stuffed lace monitor puppet thing,,easier to look after anyway.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 19, 2011)

Great show, was kupper the one with the geckos in 10cm glass cubes?
I bought a Centralian Bluey there, turns out he has mites.


----------



## kupper (Feb 19, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Great show, was kupper the one with the geckos in 10cm glass cubes?
> I bought a Centralian Bluey there, turns out he has mites.



how is that different to housing them in chinese food container ? LOL



Freeloader said:


> Really good Expo. Congrats and thanks to Brian and the committee.
> 
> Kupper you nearly had me putting my hand into the pocket for money a couple of times. You have some nice animals.


 
I was that busy scott that I didn't even realise you had come past :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 19, 2011)

So that was you Kupper, you were pretty busy huh.


----------



## bump73 (Feb 19, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Great show, was kupper the one with the geckos in 10cm glass cubes?
> I bought a Centralian Bluey there, turns out he has mites.


 
Mate it's a big call to say someone sold you an animal with mites when all you have said was "I found some white specks on the Blue-tongue's head scales" I know some kids have said they are mites, but til you post a pic in your thread or take it to a vet it's probably best not to start accusing people..

Ben


----------



## kupper (Feb 19, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> So that was you Kupper, you were pretty busy huh.


 
I am still answering calls texts and bloody emails .......Hectic !!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 19, 2011)

It was a great expo, plenty of traffic went through as we've been starved for one for two years lol.

Was great to put a face to a couple of the names on here... Met Sarah at the VHS stand and Kupper at his.
Kick *** stand by the way Chris... that little patternless of yours is even better in the flesh, shame about your super red going into shed as I'm sure that would have sent a few more geckophiles drooling... Hope you had a profitable day mate.

Caught up with the crew from proherp... well they spotted me lol. I never knew that the guys in that company actually were Uni classmates of mine a few years ago now, the things you find out at an expo huh. 

James, Helen and Mary hope you had a good day as well it was great to catch up after all these years guys, we'll have to do it again hopefully before the next expo lol

Let the doubters doubt it aint worth much what they say... the important thing is that people who attended had a great day

Francis


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 19, 2011)

kupper said:


> how is that different to housing them in chinese food container ? LOL


 
I wasn't trying to insult you.
BTW, nice amyae.



bump73 said:


> Mate it's a big call to say someone sold you an animal with mites when all you have said was "I found some white specks on the Blue-tongue's head scales" I know some kids have said they are mites, but til you post a pic in your thread or take it to a vet it's probably best not to start accusing people..
> 
> Ben


 
I saw a black dots in-between one of his head scales. Sorry if I got it wrong.


----------



## kupper (Feb 19, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> It was a great expo, plenty of traffic went through as we've been starved for one for two years lol.
> 
> Was great to put a face to a couple of the names on here... Met Sarah at the VHS stand and Kupper at his.
> Kick *** stand by the way Chris... that little patternless of yours is even better in the flesh, shame about your super red going into shed as I'm sure that would have sent a few more geckophiles drooling... Hope you had a profitable day mate.
> ...


 

thanks for the kind words mate .... behind the scenes I almost had a crisis @ 1am with certain elements coming together in the wee hours of the morning ,

Bed @ 2:30 am and then up again @ 5am , As you can imagine I am buggered .............. sipping on vodka red bull as we speak


----------



## ramzee86 (Feb 19, 2011)

I saw Kupper aswell, never really been onto geckos but his where crazyyyyyy!
I also met GreatSnakes off this website, really good dude and really helpful, plus hes got amazing chondros!

Guyss STILL NEED HELP, WHO Was the photographer near, the auction stand and whats her website?
Thanks guys!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 19, 2011)

That was Shannon I think, shannonplummer.com


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 19, 2011)

jamesbecker said:


> only managed to go for the last 2 hours, picked up 2 ackies for $300 and a bredli for $100, rather content although when home noticed the bredli had a little bit of retained shed on the tip of its tail, its nothing to bad and il be able to get it off easily (i hope)


 
Bargain wish i grabbed the trio of tawny dragons for $250 however i caught public transport in :S


----------



## ramzee86 (Feb 19, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> That was Shannon I think, shannonplummer.com



Thanks alot!


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 19, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Bargain wish i grabbed the trio of tawny dragons for $250 however i caught public transport in :S


 

Don't like Tawnys that much, but when I saw them irl, the head shape was pretty cool.


----------



## kupper (Feb 19, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Didn't really like those Tawnys.


 
Ummm who cares ?


----------



## darth72au (Feb 19, 2011)

It's all personal preference anyway isn't it???


----------



## reptilife (Feb 19, 2011)

reptilian1933 said:


> lt sure looks like it was crowded at the VHS Reptile Expo, l did not go at all cause l had to be somewhere else today not to worrie, even if l was free to go l would not have gone to the reptile expo at all, it just does not interest me one bit and l have not once been nor will l in the future.
> 
> l'm lucky that l can get clear reflector globes and party light globes and NEC T10 UV tubes at wholesale prices, to keep all my Reptiles warm day and night and make sure they get UVA & UVB, and l can get rats or mice and insects very cheap aswell, so why do l need to waste my time going to any reptile expo to waste my hard earn money, by not going l still have my money in the bank rather than someone else having it in their pocket.
> 
> Those who did go hope you and your family and friends all had a good time why you were there, least the weather was fine and sunny for a good day out with family and friends, what more could you ask for.



Geez, this is almost word for word what you were moaning about in another thread!
Dude, build a bridge!

Well I thought the Expo was terrific... so glad I made the trip (4 hours each way).
Some amazing animals on display, and some nice ones for sale too.
Was hoping to pick up a Gidgee Skink or two but didn't see any Egernias at all! Spewin!
An amazing range of Geckos there too... I'm not into Geckos as such, but boy I was tempted today!
Well organized Expo but lacked space in walkways is my only gripe.
Managed to pick up some beautiful Green Tree Frogs 
Thanks to all for an amazing day!

Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 19, 2011)

The guys at Proherp were really good, awesome prices. 
I bought a 5foot black melamine tank, and a big hide.
Didn't pay full price (unfortunately), my sister/brother in-law/dad/mum all tried to bargain.
I got a $330 tank and a $20 hide for $310.


----------



## misssullivan (Feb 19, 2011)

I went and had fun dragging the boyfriend around lol  he was a good pack mule for me hahaha
ended up with 2 yearling bredli and two hatchie central beardeds.


----------



## Rossagon (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought that the expo was fantastic. It has improved greatly on the previous expos. The venue was much larger, which enabled the stallholders to be a bit more spreadout, with a larger number of stallholders. It was very family oriented with a large number of youngsters pulling their mums and dads all over the place.
I was pleased to see a few of the old faces still around, and was sad that Neil Sonnieman is retiring from breeding herps, and in turn was happy that I got a great deal on some of his animals!! 

Anyway guys and gals, I hope that everyone else had a great time and got some great deals!!
Cheers Ross.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 19, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> The guys at Proherp were really good, awesome prices.
> I bought a 5foot black melamine tank, and a big hide.
> Didn't pay full price (unfortunately), my sister/brother in-law/dad/mum all tried to bargain.
> I got a $330 tank and a $20 hide for $310.


+1..I think I spent more money there than anywhere else.
Go Proherp


----------



## crikey (Feb 19, 2011)

reptilian1933 said:


> l'm lucky that l can get clear reflector globes and party light globes and NEC T10 UV tubes at wholesale prices, to keep all my Reptiles warm day and night and make sure they get UVA & UVB, and l can get rats or mice and insects very cheap aswell


mate it just sounds like your trying to make your self sound like some important reptile guy by braging that you can get stuff cheap when i bet atleast 75% of people on here can get stuff cheap as well and i have seen 2 post of yours in this thread saying you can get stuff cheap so is it just me or does it sound like he is braging about him self. but glad to hear it was a great expo post some pics of your pick ups for us to see


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 19, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> +1..I think I spent more money there than anywhere else.
> Go Proherp


 
was it you that brought that sexy $2500 enclousure?


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 19, 2011)

Rossagon said:


> It was very family oriented with a large number of youngsters pulling their mums and dads all over the place.


 
Exactly what I did.


----------



## Constantine200 (Feb 19, 2011)

The Expo was fantastic, a little crowded but it was good to see, I came home with an arm full of goodies and am looking forward to next year.


----------



## Green_Buddy (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought the expo was fantastic - I didn't go but managed to sell off 90% of my hatchies & a lot of green tree frogs - only realy have enough gtf's left to fill orders now.


----------



## scratchy (Feb 19, 2011)

It was great to catch up with some of the old school boys that are responsable for the beautiful lines we have today. Was concerned about some nocturnal burrowings species being kept in small bare enclosures all day.


----------



## gregcranston (Feb 19, 2011)

I noticed on the program that the marsupial society had a table. Can any one tell me what they had on it? I'm very curious, given it was a herp show.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 19, 2011)

Was a great day. Agreed about it being crowded, which is good! only let down was the $176 fine i got on the train for forgetting to have my concession card on me.. oh well i guess a day wasted in court lol.


----------



## MrFireStorm (Feb 19, 2011)

Damn shame we missed it this year....unfortunately some of us had to work....lol
Would have been good to come and look around for a change instead of being stuck in a display all day.

All things going well, we will be there next year with bells on....and our new regs should be in force so will be able to buy a few animals to bring home to Tassie.....YAY


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds like a great turnout, I went to the Expo in Sydney last week and was impressed with the turnout there too. Flavour of the times just now seems to Geckos - can anyone comment on the relative sales volumes of the various taxa - pythons, gex, dragons, monitors, skinks etc? I sort of feel that pythons are losing their appeal at the moment, but I guess it's because relatively big clutches mean a quickly saturated market...

I, too, was lucky enough to receive a self-righteous pm from Les Whyte (reptilian 1933)... and of course couldn't respond... I guess he has to insulate himself from incoming pms most of the time.

J


----------



## kupper (Feb 20, 2011)

It was a great day ..... I didn't stop from 5am right through to 7 pm 


Met some awesome people and the display come together nicely


----------



## Constantine200 (Feb 20, 2011)

Off to the Newcastle expo in a couple of weeks but it will have to pull out the stops to top the Melbourne expo, it was awesome, I hope they have another one next year.


----------



## herptrader (Feb 20, 2011)

gregcranston said:


> I noticed on the program that the marsupial society had a table. Can any one tell me what they had on it? I'm very curious, given it was a herp show.


 
The same wild life licence does cover the marsupials that can be kept under the schedules... and a number of herpers I know also keep marsupials.



kupper said:


> It was a great day ..... I didn't stop from 5am right through to 7 pm
> 
> 
> Met some awesome people and the display come together nicely


 
Same here Chis. We left home at 6am for a long and full on day... I am quite zonked this morning after sleeping like a log despite a noisy party a few doors up.


----------



## gregcranston (Feb 20, 2011)

herptrader said:


> The same wild life licence does cover the marsupials that can be kept under the schedules... and a number of herpers I know also keep marsupials.


 I know that, and I am one of them. But just curious what weird and wonderful things the marsupial society might have had on display at their table???


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 20, 2011)

gregcranston said:


> I know that, and I am one of them. But just curious what weird and wonderful things the marsupial society might have had on display at their table???


 
It was the info stall on the first isle (in front of the windows) I don't remember them having any critters on display


----------



## gregcranston (Feb 20, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> It was the info stall on the first isle (in front of the windows) I don't remember them having any critters on display


 Cheers Red-Ink


----------



## trader (Feb 20, 2011)

a few taken beginning with the queue lining up before the doors opened at 9am

some shots during the day including a couple of the 100's and 100's of face/arm painting done during the day! It was really great to catch up with old friends and meet so many newbies in the hobby!


----------



## herptrader (Feb 20, 2011)

gregcranston said:


> I know that, and I am one of them. But just curious what weird and wonderful things the marsupial society might have had on display at their table???



I did not look too closely but it seemed based on audio visual displays and printed information.

For what it is worth even the boy sprouts had a table with information. The expo was 95% herps but the other 5% was quite diverse ;-)


----------



## kupper (Feb 20, 2011)

just thought I would throw the only photos I got on the day up .......

I have to say a big thankyou to all that stopped past and introduced themselves , I honestly had a blast and good to finally put some faces to names 

have to also say a thank you to *carpetpythons.com.au* for putting together the acrylic display on such short notice 

and of course last but not least Adam from *True Blue Racks* for sacrificing some of his space to accommodate my stand


----------



## gregcranston (Feb 20, 2011)

That looks awesome kupper, sorry I missed it!


----------



## werdy (Feb 20, 2011)

when i start getting into geckos i definitely be trying to grab your attention Kupper for some advice , they looked unbelievable yesterday and started to itch me into the gecko bug


----------



## kupper (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Guys I was very happy with the setup and it came together nicely ....... Next year I hope for bigger better and bolder :lol:

werdy did you speak to me at any point ?


----------



## werdy (Feb 20, 2011)

nah mate , was all over the place and pretty shy, every time i went to your display there was more the 5 people more like 50 i am sure


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah yeah kup, I saw yours! Great geckos. Loved the amyae, and did I see an asper there?


----------



## kupper (Feb 20, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Yeah yeah kup, I saw yours! Great geckos. Loved the amyae, and did I see an asper there?


 
No asper mate ... still on the hunt for the Right ones


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh okay. I get amyae and asper confused a lot.


----------



## dee4 (Feb 20, 2011)

ramzee86 said:


> Hey does anybody know the wesbite of the photographer that was there?!
> took some photos but forgot to take a card D:
> 
> Had a great great great time! Hope to go again next year!


 
Shannon Plummer

What a great day, good to catch up with a few people. Heaps of people there for sure, sometimes you could hardly move there was so many. Great displays and alot of animals there for sale. Look forward to next year.


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 20, 2011)

i picked up two black blue tongues in the auction, 600 for the two, i bought two earlier that day for not too much more then that so i was pretty happy with my 4 new black babies!! amazing display by Micheal alexender i am EXTREMELY jealous of that chappell island tiger!! it really was one of my highlights of the expo. kupper had some amazing geckos on display, im definantly going to be in contact with him(when my bank account gets back to normal), all in all it was a great day!!


----------



## edstar (Feb 20, 2011)

anyone know how many people showed up?


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 20, 2011)

mckellar007 said:


> i picked up two black blue tongues in the auction, 600 for the two, i bought two earlier that day for not too much more then that so i was pretty happy with my 4 new black babies!! amazing display by Micheal alexender i am EXTREMELY jealous of that chappell island tiger!! it really was one of my highlights of the expo. kupper had some amazing geckos on display, im definantly going to be in contact with him(when my bank account gets back to normal), all in all it was a great day!!


 Those vens were amazing, loved the Taipans (Inlands and Coastals), loved the Tiger, and loved the RBB!


----------



## bkevo (Feb 20, 2011)

kupper, pretty sweet setup there mate. wish i was there


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 20, 2011)

Sheep in headlights!







































































Thanks for the support everybody! We should have some professional images up during the week. 
No worries Kupper!


----------



## Wildexpo (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG that Chappell island tiger was a show-stopper! Blacksnake Productions' elapid display with gorgeous animals in nicely landscaped enclosures a was a great addition to the expo!
BUT...
What an AWESOME Expo!
I am so impressed with this incredible effort.
I thought the venue was perfect, just the right amount of space to feel not too crowded but with an exciting "bustling" atmosphere.
It was inspiring to see so many of Australia's most respected herpos there too. 
From keelbacks to hybrid albinos, the variety of herps available for sale was incredible, with so many bargains.
It was great to see Vic DEC wildlife licensing there with what I could see was an excellent rapport with the herp community.
I'm so looking forward to next years VHS expo.
Congratulation VHS, the expo team, and especially Brian Barnett!

Cheers 
Stimmo.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 20, 2011)

Me too, Wildexpo. 
The keelbacks were nice.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Anthony! On behalf of the VHS and Expo coordinator team, good luck with your event! Let's get the public enthralled with the animals we keep and hold so dearly! Everybody gains when we convert more people to the hobby!


----------



## LizardLady (Feb 20, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> I think it worked out to be about 1k, give or take.
> Les,i cant answer your abusive pms because your inbox is closed or something.If you have something to say, ring me or email me,,,or better still, come around.
> So yeah, it was the first time id seen these bluetongues up close and they realy are very special.
> I would have bought a Spencers today if someone had one that was for sale.
> Ended up buying one of the stuffed lace monitor puppet thing,,easier to look after anyway.


 
The black blue-tongues went to Jason for $600 - damn good bargain! Oh, and that was $600 FOR BOTH!  (I was the one writing down who got what and for how much!)



Red-Ink said:


> It was a great expo, plenty of traffic went through as we've been starved for one for two years lol.
> 
> Was great to put a face to a couple of the names on here... Met Sarah at the VHS stand and Kupper at his.
> Kick *** stand by the way Chris... that little patternless of yours is even better in the flesh, shame about your super red going into shed as I'm sure that would have sent a few more geckophiles drooling... Hope you had a profitable day mate.
> ...



Where the heck were you? I had my eyes peeled all day, and never saw you once! Mind you, if you were to wander past with four legs and scales, I might've noticed...! lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 20, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> Where the heck were you? I had my eyes peeled all day, and never saw you once! Mind you, if you were to wander past with four legs and scales, I might've noticed...! lol



I was around from the opening bell but I left at mid-day as my dog just got home the night before from having a knee reconstruction (hence I did not come home with anything alive due to lack of funds). I had the red ink out in full display wearing a blue singlet... made sure I was up and down all the isles. We have to try better next time your in town mate and actually allocate a meeting spot lol.


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 20, 2011)

Had a great day there too, shame I didn't take enough money. Thanks Kupper lol now the misses wants most of the Gecko's you had on display lol (not that I'm complaining ). We only ended up with a couple of thick tails for the misses. Loved the big Monitor on the Black snake display can anyone remember what it was? If I had the money would of come home with the boyd's forest dragons, anyone know who had them, I've got 2 cards not sure which was which, came back with so many lol.


----------



## kupper (Feb 20, 2011)

the monitor was a spencers...... had him on my shoulder in the morning 

have to say your photos come out better than mine LOL


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 20, 2011)

lucky you kupper, any chance you can pm me some prices for different Gex particulary the big spikey looking ones the misses liked lol so I go some idea what I'm up for. Didn't really get a chance to talk to you as you were always busy:lol: or I had kids in toe lol


----------



## kupper (Feb 20, 2011)

dragon170 said:


> lucky you kupper, any chance you can pm me some prices for different Gex particulary the big spikey looking ones the misses liked lol so I go some idea what I'm up for. Didn't really get a chance to talk to you as you were always busy:lol: or I had kids in toe lol


 
yeah mate just shoot me a PM with what your after and Ill reply with a bit of info for you .... phone has not stopped since 8:30 this morning 

should have just grabbed me mate , although next year Ill have my brother working with me on the day I think , got real hectic a few times there 

will hopefully have double next year and will be working on having coloured adults available for sale


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 20, 2011)

kupper said:


> yeah mate just shoot me a PM with what your after and Ill reply with a bit of info for you .... phone has not stopped since 8:30 this morning
> 
> should have just grabbed me mate , although next year Ill have my brother working with me on the day I think , got real hectic a few times there
> 
> will hopefully have double next year and will be working on having coloured adults available for sale



Werd u get all those little glass displays from mate? just curious was much better than other breeders who had them in click clacks.


----------



## kupper (Feb 20, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Werd u get all those little glass displays from mate? just curious was much better than other breeders who had them in click clacks.


 
got them from carpetpythons.com.au

they are certainly a more professional look


----------



## crikeymate (Feb 20, 2011)

Great day, loved the black and white BHP, in the last row. tip for next year $40 will buy you a murray darling while $ 75 will get you a bredli at the end of the day around from 3.30pm


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like it was a great expo guys. Well done, so spewing I couldn't make it. Getting out of hospital today but Stein Enclosures will definitely be there bigger and better next year. Big thanks to Chris Kupper for everything he seems like a top bloke even though we haven't met yet.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 21, 2011)

That was definitely your gecko Kupper!  I was oogling a whole heap of the ones you had there...they were gorgeous!!

I made sure I came to the expo with no money, and no license! I'm sure I would/could have walked out with a gigantic bagful of herps and equipment! There was just so much good stuff there! Probably the best expo yet IMHO!

I loved that big Chappell Island tiger! I wanted that to come home with me! He wasn't for sale anyway :lol:


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 21, 2011)

dragon170 said:


> View attachment 187388
> View attachment 187389



These looks like end of the day pics Chris, that was still full when I went pass to talk to you before midday, looks like you had a good day mate.


----------



## kupper (Feb 21, 2011)

it was a busy day ...... but the day after was much busier with phone calls and emails 

think I will have to employ some people for the next one


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 21, 2011)

kupper said:


> it was a busy day ...... but the day after was much busier with phone calls and emails
> 
> think I will have to employ some people for the next one


 
I take pilbs as payments mate lol.


----------



## kupper (Feb 21, 2011)

all formalities atm  

focus is no set upon making things better for next year and first point of call is more quality animals


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello Kupper will you gracing Brisbane and the GOld Coast with your presence.


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 21, 2011)

At the Vic expos, are you allowed to sell Vens ?


----------



## kupper (Feb 21, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Hello Kupper will you gracing Brisbane and the GOld Coast with your presence.



not at this stage mate .... logistically it would be a nightmare but will and do freight animals if need be 

in the coming years I may expand to other expos when I have a little more downtime



kupper said:


> not at this stage mate .... logistically it would be a nightmare but will and do freight animals if need be
> 
> in the coming years I may expand to other expos when I have a little more downtime


 
unfortunately not , there was only one person allowed to show vens being blacksnake productions


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dam.


----------



## Wildexpo (Feb 21, 2011)

Another thing that is worth congratulations, is that Vic DSE allowed interstate breeders to sell at the expo with a "temporary" licence.
This excellent and generous service was sadly underutilized, however, hopefully this service will help build the interstate supporters at the next expo.
It would be great to see more support from NSW breeders at the next expo.
Cheers
Stimmo


----------



## herptrader (Feb 21, 2011)

Braidotti said:


> At the Vic expos, are you allowed to sell Vens ?


 

I do not believe so. Blacksnake has very special conditions attached to his display of vens like the barrier etc.

If they were allowed to be sold that would mean they were being handled with the public around etc. which would be a mistake asking to happen.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Braidotti said:


> At the Vic expos, are you allowed to sell Vens ?


 

Not allowed to sell vens and only allowed to display vens with a demonstrators licence,
But i talked to black snake productions and am hoping to get my first ven - red belly black - when they are ready in 2 months or so from them.

***herp trader beat me to it.


----------



## reptilife (Feb 21, 2011)

Wildexpo said:


> Another thing that is worth congratulations, is that Vic DSE allowed interstate breeders to sell at the expo with a "temporary" licence.
> This excellent and generous service was sadly underutilized, however, hopefully this service will help build the interstate supporters at the next expo.
> It would be great to see more support from NSW breeders at the next expo.
> Cheers
> Stimmo



I wasn't aware of this arrangement... Fantastic idea.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Feb 21, 2011)

kupper said:


> my head hurts after today ...... but hell I spoke to easily 200 people :lol:
> 
> couldn't have asked for a better turn out and met a lot of your and put faces to names



you definately had a lot of gex on display 



reptilife said:


> Geez, this is almost word for word what you were moaning about in another thread!
> Dude, build a bridge!
> 
> Well I thought the Expo was terrific... so glad I made the trip (4 hours each way).
> ...


there were cunninghams, dixilizards had some...


----------



## atothej09 (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a good time, was only there a couple of hours but picked up some cheap necessities and met the guys & gals at Proherp.
Didn't buy a new snake...although I so wanted to!!! Just getting used to 5, 6 might have pushed it too far.
Great expo, definitely going back next year!!! Thank you to the organisers.

Reptilian1933...why you felt you needed to leave such a negative comment is beyond me, I bet the keys on your keyboard even resent you


----------



## Grunter023 (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a great time. Took the family this time, as I wasn't buying due to coming from NSW. But still had a great day - got to look at some frillys and GTP that I will be hopefully purchasing soon,and also got to look at some True Blue Racks which I maybe interested in also. Kupper's gecko display was amazing and he looked very busy. Was a big day for us and the kids as we had to leave home at just after 3am and drive straight there. The venue and breeders stalls were perfect. One thing I thought was lacking was what the previous years Sydney wild/reptile expo had and that was guest speakers like Rob Porter etc doing talks with slide shows etc in a nice quiet corner which I think is a great idea.


----------



## LizardLady (Feb 21, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> I was around from the opening bell but I left at mid-day as my dog just got home the night before from having a knee reconstruction (hence I did not come home with anything alive due to lack of funds). I had the red ink out in full display wearing a blue singlet... made sure I was up and down all the isles. We have to try better next time your in town mate and actually allocate a meeting spot lol.



Hehehe, yes, perhaps you're right! Next time we'll arrange a designated time and spot - just to make sure! 

Hope your dog is recovering well after his/her surgery!


----------



## saratoga (Feb 23, 2011)

Just posted a short video of the expo here:

[video=youtube;FSiqtCmDnVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSiqtCmDnVY[/video]


----------



## cougars (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice video


----------



## Grunter023 (Feb 23, 2011)

Great video. Quality was great. You seemed to capture some great moments.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Feb 24, 2011)

awesome video!


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Feb 25, 2011)

some great photos there looks like a great day might save some money and next one drive up there from SA just one question if i buy some animals from the expo can i get the appropriate paper work on the day to take them back to sa


----------



## trader (Feb 25, 2011)

To answer your question this was an earlier post:

"Another thing that is worth congratulations, is that Vic DSE allowed interstate breeders to sell at the expo with a "temporary" licence.
This excellent and generous service was sadly underutilized, however, hopefully this service will help build the interstate supporters at the next expo.
It would be great to see more support from NSW breeders at the next expo." 

so I believe that would mean buying as well? correct me anyone if I am wrong...


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi folks. I just uploaded some more images to our facebook page! Please "Like" the page!

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## herptrader (Feb 26, 2011)

I do not believe there was any "special conditions" for buyers from interstate... it would need to be quite complicated for permits etc.


----------



## LizardLady (Feb 26, 2011)

reptile-ranch said:


> some great photos there looks like a great day might save some money and next one drive up there from SA just one question if i buy some animals from the expo can i get the appropriate paper work on the day to take them back to sa



Hey guys! 

Being a fellow crow-eater, and having now been to three Vic Expos, I can tell you the permit side of things for us is 'frustrating', to say the least! Our mob, the DEH are fantastic, but it's the Mexican-side (joke guys!) that is the tricky part. The only way it's made easier is if you know exactly what you're going home with, and who the seller is, you can organise import/export permits prior to the Expo, pick up the animal/s on the day. Otherwise, our DEH can do up a "blanket" import (with adendums to amendments to the import permit), but it's not so easy from the Victorian side... 

For what it's worth, I think if the Victorian department would 'allow' a "blanket" export permit, just for the day, with obvious wording that all relevant departments be notified as soon as possible (upon our return) what animals are purchased/brought back, from whom/permit numbers etc, I believe a lot more animals would be sold on the day of the Expo... Just a thought...!

I understand the Vic department allowed interstate SELLERS, which was fantastic, but it would be really nice if they allowed interstate BUYERS...

Hope you can understand this guys - if not, pm me and I'll go into it further in detail for you!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## MrFireStorm (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Carolyn,

That is some great food for thought especially as Tassie is almost at the completion phase of our new regs.
Would be great to be able to go next year with import/export permits in hand and actually buy some new additions


----------



## LizardLady (Feb 27, 2011)

...And considering the DSE are usually THERE at the Expo, it would just be a matter of taking your "blanket" export permit in at the end of the day, fill in the details of what animals from whom, show the guys at the DSE stand and get them to sign off on it! How easy would that be?!

Really Darron? That would be FANTASTIC! And about time! I look forward to hearing about it all when everything's been given the "thumbs up"! How exciting for you all, after all these years of living in the Ice Age! 

Keep us posted as to the progress!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## heners (Feb 27, 2011)

*had an absolute ripper time...*

i couldnt of had a better time... walked out the door with a eastern baby bluey and 4 central bearded dragons... i thought the whole set up was perfect and i think its safe to say that i wont be missing the next one!


----------



## herptrader (Feb 27, 2011)

I can see a time not too far off when on line systems allow the departments to coordinate their activities in real time. A table with DSE staff could easily issue licenses and coordinate permits on the day with the added advantage of being able to verify details face to face. Bring it on!


----------



## LizardLady (Feb 28, 2011)

herptrader said:


> I can see a time not too far off when on line systems allow the departments to coordinate their activities in real time. A table with DSE staff could easily issue licenses and coordinate permits on the day with the added advantage of being able to verify details face to face. Bring it on!



And so say all of us!  

I did manage a quick chat with them at the table, and she did make mention that it would be "a good thing" to be able to do that, but she said that they'd have to bring the lap-top, printer etc (I don't know why that would be difficult...?), but the seed has now been planted! I'll just keep hounding them until they cave in! 

I'm quite happy to share my crow-eating money with you mexicans...! And, for what it's worth, I know 'quite a few' people from here who don't go the the Melbourne Expo simply because they can't bring animals home... In my opinion, it would only benefit Victoria and the keepers/sellers/tourism if the DSE can accommodate us all!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## MrFireStorm (Mar 2, 2011)

Our biggest issue is quarantine.

Due to Tassie being so isolated and disease free, we are required to have vet checks done prior to gaining approval for import.

The many that I am proud to be associated with from the mainland have very high keeping/breeding standards and would have no problems gaining disease free certification however try telling our department that :x:x:x

This is one reason I have tried to get P&W onboard re having a register of reputeable breeders to source imports from. Not only does this eliminate backyarders but also ensures healthy animals crossing the "government tax waterway" known as Bass Straight


----------



## UlarSawa (Mar 2, 2011)

herptrader said:


> I can see a time not too far off when on line systems allow the departments to coordinate their activities in real time. A table with DSE staff could easily issue licenses and coordinate permits on the day with the added advantage of being able to verify details face to face. Bring it on!


 
This would be fantastic if it happens. 

C.J.


----------

